# Rosey had her babies!!!! :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Went out to feed this morning and Rosey had her babies all dry and nursing! Not bad for a first freshener!!!!! Here are her babies. 2 bucklings and one doeling. :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwww, they are gorgeous, I love the one with the black socks. And triplets to boot...... congrats to you and mom.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys! I'm just so relieved that she finally had them!  The one with the socks is really neat...his "socks" are actually swirled with color like a marble fudge ice cream! it didn't turn out very well in the pics though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - what CUTIES!!!!! Just love them all!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

WooHoo! Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, she had triplets by herself and took care of them all! What a good girl! They are really cute too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute babies! Love the doelings name


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwwwh! I love em! Especially the little socks boy! He has socks just like caramel pygmies! He's adorable!  I think he should come live in Ohio... :laugh: 

Congratss! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome! Congrats


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, such flashy babies! I am so finding your house and stealing the doe kid. Lol.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL  :laugh: nope ya can't have her...she's mine!!!!!  

Thank you everyone... I'm very proud of Rosey she's being such a good momma.  

It is 110 degrees out today....poor goats and the babies are MELTING.  I got the air going in the kidding shed but it's going to take a while to cool it down before I can move them in there. :sigh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the little boy with socks how adorable. My nubian had hers during the middle of the night also(midnightish) I went out at 12:30 because I had a weird feeling and there was two wet little kids. I was so proud of her for delivering them good and cleaning them up. Congrats on your triplets.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Adorable! They are beautiful!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Very nice! Please tell me your boys can come to Canada ray: , I'd love to get that caramel boy! :drool:


----------

